# IP Address, Can Ping but can't be pinged



## rjf_techgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a laptop with an unusual problem. The laptop is running Windows XP Sp2. The NIC is a 3COM wireless PC card.

The laptop is on the network and has an internal network address. It is able to browse the internet. It is able to ping any computer or server within our domain via IP address or DNS name. It is able to ping itself both via IP address, DNS name and loopback.

The problem: This laptop cannot be seen or pinged by any other computer on the network. This means that it cannot be connected to remotely via remote desktop, via VNC or via UNC. 

Windows Firewall is turned off. The NIC has been uninstalled and reinstalled. The 3COM wireless card has been uninstalled and reinstalled. TCP/IP was reinstalled. Winsock has been cleared and reset. A repair install of Windows was performed. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions or ideas?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Any other third party software installed? E.G. any security suites?

If your not sure run belarc and post the list of installed apps (minus any keys it provides) and we can let you know if any contain firewalls.


----------



## rjf_techgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Is belarc an internal windows command or software that must be downloaded? I'm not familiar with it either way *blush*


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Belarc - www.Belarc.com go to the downloads its a small little app that returns a bunch of machine information. Just copy and past the applications section (minus the keys).


----------



## josetgv (Apr 16, 2007)

Is there any firewall installed on the system?

Read about the firewalls here http://www.itechnoworld.com/firewall.htm

Tnks & Rgds
Jose
http://www.itechnoworld.com/


----------



## rjf_techgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Belarc - Advisor 53994d5b 
Dell Computer - SysInfo 283W741 
IBM - Client Access 5722-XE1 
Microsoft - Internet Explorer 
Microsoft - Office 2000 SR-1 Professional
Microsoft - WebFldrs XP 
Microsoft - Windows XP Professional

Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) [Back to Top] 
3COM Wireless LAN Service * 
Adobe Acrobat Version 7.0.5.2005092300 * 
Adobe Reader Version 7.0.8.2006051600 * 
Alps Pointing-device Driver Version 5.5.101.156 * 
Analog Devices, Inc. - SMax4PNP Application Version 5, 2, 0, 5 * 
ATI Desktop Component Version 6.14.10.5173 * 
ATI External Event Utility for WindowsNT and Windows9X Version 6.14.10.4124 * 
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.2k * 
Cinematronics - 3D Pinball Version 5.1.2600.2180 * 
Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.6.04.0043 * 
Cisco Systems, Inc. CTA Posture State Daemon * 
Cisco Trust Agent Version 2.0.0.30 * 
Computer Associates International, Inc. - EUREKA Reporter Publisher Version 7.01 * 
Computer Associates International, Inc. - EUREKA:Reporter Designer Version 7.1 * 
Computer Associates International, Inc. - EUREKA:Reporter Metadata Manager Version 7.1 * 
Computer Associates International, Inc. - EUREKA:Reporter Viewer Version 7.1 * 
Computer Associates International, Inc. - LICENGEN Application Version 2, 0, 0, 0 * 
Dell Wireless WLAN Card Wireless Network Tray Applet Version 4.10.47.3 * 
FileMaker Pro Version 6.0v4 (11/13/2002) * 
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series Version 002.000.000.138 * 
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series Version 2.4.1.013 * 
Hewlett-Packard hpotdd01 Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Hpi_Prnt Application Version 2.0.0.126 * 
IBM Corporation - Personal Communications Version 5.7.4 * 
IBM Lotus Notes/Domino Version 7.0.20.6269 * 
IBM(R) iSeries (TM) Access for Windows V5R3M0 * 
Information Advantage - MyEureka! Report Viewer Version 6.1.310 * 
Intel(R) Common User Interface Version 7.0.0.4396 * 
javaw.exe * Macrovision Corporation - InstallShield (R) Version 11.00 * 
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.8820 * 
Microsoft Clip Gallery Version 5.2.01.0405 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2900.2180 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Messenger Version 4.7.3001 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 3.1.4000.1823 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Movie Maker Version 2.1.4026.0 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Zone.com Version 1.2.626.1 * 
Microsoft Data Access Components Version 3.525.1117.0 * 
Microsoft Office 2000 Version 9.0.6926 * 
Microsoft PowerPoint for Windows Version 9.0.6620 * 
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 9.00.00.3250 * 
Microsoft® Access Version 9.0.6620 * 
OptioFAX Client Version 4.00.0016 * 
Palm Desktop Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Palm Quick Install Version 1.1.2 * 
Palm Safe HotSync * 
Palm, Inc. - Versa Mail(TM) Version 3, 5, 0, 0 * 
PalmSource, Inc - HotSync® Manager Version 6.0.1 * 
PalmSource, Inc - Palm OS Desktop Version 6.0.1 * 
PalmSource, Inc. - Palm Desktop Version 4.2.0 * 
QWIKSEND Version 1.0.001 * 
RealVNC Ltd. - VNC Server Free Edition Version 4.1.2 * 
salesforce.com - Offline Edition 2.0 Version 1.0.0.41 * 
Trend Micro OfficeScan Version 7.0 * 
ViewFAX * 
WinZip Version 8.0 (3105) * 
Wireless Monitor Application Version 1, 0, 3, 6 *


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hrmmm I am not seeing anything that has a firewall on it. When you say the firewall is turned off have you gone in and disabled the service completely? or just turned it to off?


----------



## rjf_techgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

StumpedTechy said:


> Hrmmm I am not seeing anything that has a firewall on it. When you say the firewall is turned off have you gone in and disabled the service completely? or just turned it to off?


I've tried it both ways with the same result. Right now, I currently only have it turned to off via Control Panel > Windows Firewall. However, I did previously disable the Windows Firewall Service.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please post an ipconfig /all for the problem PC.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I would also have you please post an ip config all from a PC your pinging to as well. THis will let us ensure all network settings are the same.


----------



## c1t1d1 (Mar 14, 2007)

What is the laptop wireless pc card connection to, if its like a linksys wireless router, sounds like imcp (ping) inbound is turned off or disabled.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

That shouldn't matter because they all are on the LAN so technically nothing is "inbound". I did have a thought can you also describe the hardware on the network maybe your running through 2 routers or something?


----------

